# 40-Long update(finally)



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

Okay so this tank has changed quite a bit since I've started the hobby. It started as a 36 bowfront and that just wasn't big enough space in the substrate. The 40 long has the same footprint as a 55 but is shorter, so the lights are closer to the substrate. After having it for a while, I feel like I need a 55 instead. I like stem plants a lot and if you don't let them grow long enough before propagation, they tend to not survive(i had trouble with cabomba). I've had a pretty large variety of plants thus far and I'm really liking the hobby. There's SO much you can do and a huge array of different plants/colors that you can use. The possibilities are almost endless...That being said, here's where I'm at now...

Sitting atop the tank is a dual T5HO fixture. I "shimmed" them up about 3 inches so the light is slightly less intense. According to the PAR vs. Distance chart seen on the internet, I'm in the middle of the high range. Since my tap water is hard enough to chew, I started using mostly RO water. I have an inline Co2 reactor on my Marineland canister filter and an Aqueon circulation pump to get some current. I dose poor mans dosage drops(dry fertilizer) and follow the estimative index made by Tom Barr. 

Although my tank is overstocked, I do weekly 50% water changes so I'm not too concerned about it. I have 10 neon tetras, 2 rosy barbs, 2 flag cichlids(festivum), 1 albino cory, 1 clown pleco, 1 Roseline Shark, 2 GloFish tetras, 5 Green Tiger Barbs, and a handful of otos(love those little guys).

*Plants:* Amazon Sword, Vesuvius Sword, Mermaid Weed, Ludwigia Repens, Crypt Wendtii Bronze, Crypt Undulatus, Wisteria, Dwarf Sagittarria, Sagittaria Subulata, and some recovering Java Moss. 

I know it looks kind of crappy as far as the aquascape goes right now, but I'm going to move some things around pretty soon now that the plants are maturing. I wasn't 100% sure how big the plants were going to get, so I kinda just threw them in there. I've got the right side of the tank mostly the way I want for now, but the left side is going to change a lot in the near future(when I get time to do it or find homes for some of the crypts).


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Jeez, what are the dimensions on that tank?


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

48 1/4 x 12 3/4 x 16 7/8. Same footprint as a regular 55 but shorter


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, those dimensions make it look like the tank goes on forever! Looks pretty good; I live the school of neons.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Regardless of what you think crapy looks like, I dont see a lick of algae! Better than my tanks bud! You have found a balance that I struggle with. Great tank


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

grogan said:


> Regardless of what you think crapy looks like, I dont see a lick of algae! Better than my tanks bud! You have found a balance that I struggle with. Great tank


get some otos, dude. those things are always chillin' on the leaves and eating anything that starts to form before you can even see it. I haven't scraped my glass or rubbed algae off my leaves for months. I love them. max size is 1.5-2 inches so they don't go over well with bigger fish(ie my 55 gallon peacock tank).

The tank itself doesn't look bad, just a jungle style(clusterf***) scape for now. I'm going to completely change the look of this tank eventually, I just need to figure out exactly what I want. Hence the large variety of plants. I will only have 2 or 3 different plants when it's the way I want it. LOVING the vesuvius and dwarf sag!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

What is the spiral plant you have in the 2nd to last photo? 

Looks great!


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry for the late response. That is Vesuvius(Echinodorus Angustifolia sp."Vesuvius"). Same as picture 5 and 6. The one in the 2nd to last photo is acclimating from emersed growth to submersed growth. The submersed plant has the curly leaves. I'll take more pics of them in a few weeks when I trim them up and propagate the runners that are shooting off everywhere. First time with this plant and it grows FAST. 

The plants in pics 5 and 6 are still small and what I cut off the runners that was going crazy. I think the max length is 8-10 inches, but I'm not 100% sure on that.


----------

